# New to ferret forum (pic)



## Lewiswalks (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys.
I've been around the Dog forum for a while but just yesterday picked up a couple of polecat x ferret jills that are 5months old.
Just wanted to say hello as I'm sure I will be asking questions pretty soon.










This is Suki and Kumiko.

I will be looking at getting them spade as soon as possible [holds nose], im not sure when they can be done.

They have been kept outside and they didnt seem very clean, so they will be having a bath pretty soon.
We will also be looking in to having the anal glands removed, but I've heard there is some dispute about this, so I will read up on it.

They are eating james wellbeloved and seem pretty happy. They love being handled and seem to have bonded already.

Speak to you all soon.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice pics...good luck with them.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

you will be able to get them spayed at 6 months old. some vets will do it now for you though. Try and find a decent ferret vet as they can be difficult to aneasthatise (sp?) I would do it as soon as possible, do you know about the issues with unspayed female ferrets and seasons?

removing anal glands is really not necessary in ferrets. they only release a smell when they get very frightened or very excited about something and it really doesnt happen that often. also, the smell isnt like a skunk, it doesnt permeate clothing and it lingers for a little while but does go away.

they are very very cute little girlies  xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What little cuties, Im currently researching ferrets like mad, Im going to get some in the future so I need all the ferret owners (that now includes you) to keep posting lovely pics so I can drool over them


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I personally reccomend that they are not spayed until over 2 years old. Early spaying can result in incontincence and can increase the risk of adrenal cancer quite significantly. You can have them jill jabbed until old enough.

They are soooo cute, they don't look like polecat x though, their colouration is too light.

There is also no need to have their anal glands removed. I have never had a ferret 'skunk' at me and they tend to loose some of their scent when they are spayed. They will always have that ferrety smell though! I bath mine every couple of months.

Good luck with them they are gorgeous


----------



## Ferretking (Oct 30, 2011)

Cute if u need hlp msg me good luck


----------

